# Where the Wild Things Are



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jul 29, 2009)

Must have Max pajamas.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jul 29, 2009)

"I didn't wanna wake you up...but I really wanna show you somethin'..."

Is that James Gandolfini's voice?

Sounds like it. I love him as an actor, he's damn good...but I got way too far into The Sopranos to _ever_ imagine the guy as being anyone BUT Tony Soprano.

I'm looking forward to this film.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jul 29, 2009)

TheSixthWheel said:


> "I didn't wanna wake you up...but I really wanna show you somethin'..."
> 
> Is that James Gandolfini's voice?
> 
> ...



Yes it is mister Gandolfini's voice


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 29, 2009)

I must say, i enjoyed the hell out of this book as a kid.. so i think i'll see this movie. It'll be nice to revisit my favorite childhood story


----------



## synrgy (Jul 29, 2009)

TheSixthWheel said:


> Sounds like it. I love him as an actor, he's damn good...but I got way too far into The Sopranos to _ever_ imagine the guy as being anyone BUT Tony Soprano.



I'd say give him a chance. I think he's a pretty top-notch actor. Just wait till a few years go by and you see him in a few more roles where he's not using a 'Joizey' accent, and you'll feel the same way.

Did you ever see 'the Mexican'? He was pretty great in that and the film wasn't that bad -- despite having Julia Roberts in it.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## rockitmarty (Jul 29, 2009)

im so stoked for this movie!


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 29, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I'd say give him a chance. I think he's a pretty top-notch actor. Just wait till a few years go by and you see him in a few more roles where he's not using a 'Joizey' accent, and you'll feel the same way.
> 
> Did you ever see 'the Mexican'? He was pretty great in that and the film wasn't that bad -- despite having Julia Roberts in it.



 I'm pretty sure Julia Roberts is Dave Mustaine in drag cause she even has those same ratlips he has. 
Gandolfini is also pretty good in "The Man Who Wasn't There" such an awesome movie a slow burner but it builds to a real jawdropping and bittersweet ending, on a similar note I'm a huge fan of "The Wire" and was shocked to see Dominic West on TV today as it turns out he's not American he's an upperclass Brit with an accent like an english bad guy wrestler. 

I've been looking forward to "Where the Wild Things Are" for some time even though it's a Spike Jonze movie as I tend to be put off anything to do with him due to endless hipster types blathering on about him as if he invented film, this really nails things visually though and along with "Fantastic Mr Fox" I think it's a great time for childrens literary adaptations.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jul 29, 2009)

rockitmarty said:


> im so stoked for this movie!



The tralier for this was playing when I went to see Up and the people sitting on either side of me (only one was my friend) started talking to themselves about remembering the book as a kid.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 30, 2009)

I haven't read the book in many years, so hopefully someone else knows: is this an actual adaptation of the book, or just taking the characters and basic concept and making something completely different?


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jul 30, 2009)

MUST SEE!!
MUST SEE!!
I can't wait


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks cute I want to see it


----------



## ToniS (Jul 31, 2009)

James Gandolfini as a hairy big-headed monster-thingy = epic win.


----------



## st2012 (Aug 1, 2009)

I loved this book, can't wait for the movie.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 2, 2009)

yingmin said:


> I haven't read the book in many years, so hopefully someone else knows: is this an actual adaptation of the book, or just taking the characters and basic concept and making something completely different?


 so hey stop ignoring my question okay jerks?


----------



## AK DRAGON (Aug 2, 2009)

yingmin said:


> I haven't read the book in many years, so hopefully someone else knows: is this an actual adaptation of the book, or just taking the characters and basic concept and making something completely different?



from what I have watched the author has been fully involved with the movie process. I would imagine its going to be a very close representation of the book.


----------



## TruthDose (Oct 1, 2009)

You have no idea how bad this book freaked me out as a kid...
:O!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 18, 2009)

So it opened in the states on Friday. Anyone seen it yet?


----------



## MFB (Oct 18, 2009)

I quote what my friend said to me :



> Movie sucked... Like... hardcore... the book is happy and nice and takes 10 minutes to read. Movie is almost 2 hours long and is the most boring/depressing movie ever... But i guess people should still try to make their own opinions...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 18, 2009)

Interesting. Rotten tomatoes gave it a 70 which is pretty good for them so I am surprised.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Oct 19, 2009)

I came into this thread expecting some Steve Vai action!

While totally unrelated, Steve Vai's new dvd is fucking awesome.


----------



## splinter8451 (Oct 19, 2009)

I saw the movie yesterday and while it is very sad it makes you want to be a kid again and it is epic and I loved it. 

But it is definitely sadder then it should have been. The characters are very "real", they have flaws and all that stuff.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 19, 2009)

I saw it Friday. I thought it was good. Not amazing, but good. Spike Jonez was the perfect choice to direct it, I think. The creature effects work was spot-on. Not 'perfect' CGI shinyness, but actually realistically flawed and a nice blend of suits/animatronics/subtle use of CGI.

My understanding is the author of the book hand picked Spike Jonez, and also that while this movie doesn't convey the same feeling that the book theoretically does, it's exactly the feeling the author *intended* to convey with the book. The thing is, the book is like 8 pages or something. What did we expect, exactly?

I think it's full of important coming-of-age lessons, about the follies of selfishness, short sightedness and how our actions effect the well being of those around us.

Granted, I wouldn't suggest the film for the average 6 year old who the book would be great for, but I do think the movie was very well done, and I did enjoy it even if it ran a little on the long side.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 20, 2009)

Saw it on Sunday and I must say that I loved it. I read this book so much when I was a child that it was almost necessary for me to see this movie. Like said before, it's not a direct adaptation from the book, but it's still a great story. Almost pulled some tears from me in a few spots.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 8, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I saw it Friday. I thought it was good. Not amazing, but good. Spike Jonez was the perfect choice to direct it, I think. The creature effects work was spot-on. Not 'perfect' CGI shinyness, but actually realistically flawed and a nice blend of suits/animatronics/subtle use of CGI.
> 
> My understanding is the author of the book hand picked Spike Jonez, and also that while this movie doesn't convey the same feeling that the book theoretically does, it's exactly the feeling the author *intended* to convey with the book. The thing is, the book is like 8 pages or something. What did we expect, exactly?
> 
> ...



Bingo. I really couldn't agree more. For the people that gave it negative reviews, just like you said, the freaking book is incredibly short. Usually, its the exact opposite, and the source material is way too long to be integrated into a film. Then people complain that the director didn't use enough of it. People need to get a grip. 

Anyhow, I really enjoyed the movie. The entire theater was full of kids, and after watching it, I thought how can people bring kids to this movie? They didn't seem to be shaken by it though, unlike me, who literally convulsed in my chair crying at the end as Max is leaving the island .


----------

